

How about making it so only trolls are allowed to own patents? - sharemywin

What if all patents, trademark usage copyright etc were only allowed to be licensed on a per use basis. The entities that owned the IP could only license it. And there is only one wholesale price(buy at least X units per time period) and one retail price for a period of time and if the price goes down for given period of time all parties are charged the same fee. It seems like inovation is stalled&#x2F;slowed because its complex to license things. Also, no one can be denied a license. I would get the same licensing cost as Apple or Amazon for selling music etc. Also the troll companies should be 100% public companies with 100% stock available for sale on the open market.
======
mooism2
Compulsory licensing of trademarks is a stupid idea.

Patents, trademarks, copyrights, etc, are different things. (What do you mean
by "etc"? Database rights? They should be abolished.)

What's wrong with a patent being owned by a person or company that uses it?

Why the insistence that patent trolls must be "100% public companies with 100%
stock available for sale on the open market"?

